# what just happened to my monitor ?



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

ok, it just did it a few more times. seems its dead or what ? i just my backup monitor on it and it is working. 

good baang for buck monitors these days ? places to get them ?


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Maybe your video card?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Fix'n it said:


> ok, it just did it a few more times. seems its dead or what ? i just my backup monitor on it and it is working.
> 
> good baang for buck monitors these days ? places to get them ?


I got mine at Goodwill. 21" Dell for $20.00. :biggrin2:

Flat screen monitors do just "die." Unlike the old tube monitors, they used to slowly weaken and fade into black.
.
.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Fix'n it said:


> good baang for buck monitors these days ? places to get them ?


If you have a HDMI port on the computer just go pick up a cheap flat screen TV.

That's what I'm using.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

TheEplumber said:


> Maybe your video card?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


i am using it now with my backup monitor. 

the goodwills around here and about useless. i will probably buy new online.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

kwikfishron said:


> If you have a HDMI port on the computer just go pick up a cheap flat screen TV.
> 
> That's what I'm using.


thank you reminding of that = option on the table. just for a laugh, i should try my extra 32", but idk where the stand is, probably long ago in the trash. 


is it ok to hot swap monitors ? i understand that keyboards are a big no no.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Fix'n it said:


> should try my extra 32",



I'm using two 32's. :biggrin2:


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Fix'n it said:


> is it ok to hot swap monitors ? i understand that keyboards are a big no no.


I don't even know what that means. 

If I did it an wasn't suppose to it's all worked out for me.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

kwikfishron said:


> I'm using two 32's. :biggrin2:


showoff. where mine sits and what i like, a 22'ish is optimum. 

you don't know what hot swapping is ?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

hot swapping is when something, monitor, keyboards, mouse, whatever, is changed while the computer is still on.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Fix'n it said:


> you don't know what hot swapping is ?


I do now that I Googled it. 

Looks like I've been guilty of it many times.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

I have never had a problem hot-swapping keyboards, mice or monitors other than sometimes it takes a reboot for the PC to see the new device.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Fix'n it said:


> where mine sits and what i like, a 22'ish is optimum.


Walmart has a 24" for $89. I'm sure you'd adjust to the extra 2" just fine.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

kwikfishron said:


> Walmart has a 24" for $89. I'm sure you'd adjust to the extra 2" just fine.


yeah. but i am using this one, its old'ish, and idk if the image quality is there. but, it is old'ish. it is actually a sansui 19" tv.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

guys, what i need to know, and i used to know,. is how to change the image so that it matches the size of the screen. W10 & EDGE


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Fix'n it said:


> thank you reminding of that = option on the table. just for a laugh, i should try my extra 32", but idk where the stand is, probably long ago in the trash.
> 
> 
> is it ok to hot swap monitors ? i understand that keyboards are a big no no.


Yes, no problem is hot-swapping monitors, There are no drivers or other prprietary software to worry about, unless you are going with a $400 super duper curved screen designed for gaming or some such specialty application.
.
.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Fix'n it said:


> guys, what i need to know, and i used to know,. is how to change the image so that it matches the size of the screen. W10 & EDGE


Win10: Settings>System>Display. 

You can play around with the display resolution settings to get what you like.
.
.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Windows 10? One of my monitors was doing that until the next update, now it is good again.


----------



## surferdude2 (Nov 21, 2019)

If you any TV larger than a 19", you probably won't like the resolution. I've tried things like that. :smile:


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

surferdude2 said:


> If you any TV larger than a 19", you probably won't like the resolution. I've tried things like that. :smile:


I have a 32" going right now and love the resolution. 

YouTube and Netflix in HD (anything 240 or above) looks great!


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

ZZZZZ said:


> Win10: Settings>System>Display.
> 
> You can play around with the display resolution settings to get what you like.
> .
> .


thats what i have been doing, tried it over 10 times now. only one time did it ask me if i wanted to keep the changes and then made them. the other times it just does nothing.


----------



## surferdude2 (Nov 21, 2019)

kwikfishron said:


> I have a 32" going right now and love the resolution.
> 
> YouTube and Netflix in HD (anything 240 or above) looks great!


You likely have an expensive HD TV, 1080 or 4k. Try that with a dirt cheap 32" TV and you'll see how that works... or not. Consider the response time, input lag, pixel density and refresh rate plus the available resolutiuon of your card and you'll see why people aren't grabbing those el cheapo 32" TV's instead of paying a bigger price for a monitor.

HD TV's avoid most of those drawbacks above when used as monitor, but not all of them. HD TV.s are generally equal or more costly than a comparable size monitor that has more features that make the monitor picture quality better.

Your setup is likely fine for movies/videos but up close fine detail work may be a challenge.

JMHO


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

surferdude2 said:


> You likely have an expensive HD TV,


Nope, I'm running the cheapest deal that Walmart had on the shelf that day.




> Your setup is likely fine for movies/videos but up close fine detail work may be a challenge


"Close fine detail work" doesn't apply here but there are times when I"d like to zoom in on some DIY picture at 500% that gets a little blurrier than I'd like.

Used to have three Walmart cheapo 32's back in my flight sim geek days and they worked great for me.

Certainly good enough for someone that's just cruising the web and watching vids.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Fix'n it said:


> thats what i have been doing, tried it over 10 times now. only one time did it ask me if i wanted to keep the changes and then made them. the other times it just does nothing.


If nothing changes, it means your video card doesn't support that specific resolution.
.
.


----------



## surferdude2 (Nov 21, 2019)

That's another issue... if it isn't a "Smart" TV, it won't be "Plug & Play" recognized so your computer won't know what driver to supply. These one-eyed monsters aren't very sociable to "foreign" devices. lain:

In a friendlier computer world, all you would have to do is set the resolution at the aspect ratio of the transmitted signal and everything would be copacetic.

Open Device Manager and see if you can get Windows to reassess your connected monitor and provide some generic driver for it that works. Reboot if requested.

edit: My normal procedure is to use Device Manager to uninstall the present equipment and then click the option to have it check for new connected items (or whatever it says to that effect... I forget).

edit: Just checked... after uninstalling, click "Action" on the Device Manager tool bar and click "Scan for hardware changes"


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

No issues hot swapping monitors or any USB keyboard. The old round-connector keyboards were the ones were the ones that sometimes needed a reboot.


----------



## surferdude2 (Nov 21, 2019)

Most of the computers lately (last 10 years~) are pretty bullet proof when hot switching peripherals but you should keep in mind this one possible pit fall. If you happen to have a bodily static electric charge for some reason or another and you touch any prong of something you're about to plug in or touch the receptacle connector pins it's going to plug in to, you may damage something beyond your ability to repair. Use the same precautions you would if handling a memory chip card and touching the MOBO.

With almost everything having a plastic housing, it's hard to find anything to touch to discharge that static. I always touch the cable connector on my modem, which is about the only exposed ground on my desktop. YMMV but it's a good idea to have such a point and use it just in case.

To be clear, I'm not suggesting you continuously keep holding onto that ground while handling whatever other equipment... that would be dangerous. That equipment may be live and you would be risking an across the chest electric shock, one of the most dangerous types! Just touch the ground point briefly and move on to the job at hand... with both hands free. You need not keep one hand in your pocket but do so if you think it's best. :smile:

I spent nearly eight years doing bench repairs on electronic equipment and always had a ground strap connected to my left wrist when working on solid state stuff. To make that safe from electrocution, the bench power came from an isolation transformer, actually it was a Variac that allowed raising or lowering the voltage.

Stay safe and don't wreck anything!

Best regards, SD2


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

Go to Best Buy, MicroCenter or other computer store and check for open stock. I bought two HP 24f Monitors for $100 each. And they are both working great. 

The only problem with current monitors is that most of them are not VESA compliant. To make them thinner, they removed the power supply which made the back panel thinner. Thus, no space for the VESA mount. Although, there are now ways to get alternative mounting brackets so you can mount them to arms.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

VESA ?

also, it amazes how many people are so obsessed with "thin" monitors. does it really make thaat much of a difference going from 1" to 1/2". if there were really good and really cheap 3" monitors, thats what i would get.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

oh. i will admit. the "do not hot sway keyboards" info is 20 years old.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

VESA= Video Electronic Standards Association

If you have heard of 100x100 or 400x400 or similar. That refers to VESA. It is an industry standard and can be used to measure mounting holes and other things. 

As for how thin monitors are, well you know the old saying... Thin Is IN! But really, I don't know why it is so important. But, take a look at LT monitors. Mine seems to less than a 1/2"

I just really like the monitors we got. High resolution, quick response rate, great image. And, now that I found a way to attach them to monitor posts, they really clean up the desk.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

PS As long as the peripheral is plug and play, it should be hot swappable. And being USB really helps. 

If you are using the device for data, just remember to safely eject the drive before removing it.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i am getting used to this pos i am using now. and i expect even a dirt cheap mointor will be better. and i just looked and the stand on my now dead HP, i should be able to reuse it, which is good, cause i really like it.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Fix'n it said:


> also, it amazes how many people are so obsessed with "thin" monitors. does it really make thaat much of a difference going from 1" to 1/2". if there were really good and really cheap 3" monitors, thats what i would get.


Hey at least they're not tube displays anymore! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

huesmann said:


> Hey at least they're not tube displays anymore! :vs_laugh:


remember the 40" = WOW. largest i had was 27", watching letterbox on it really sucked. that said, i wonder how the prducers thought it was a good thing to do letterbox SD back then.


----------



## wraiththe (Sep 27, 2011)

Fix'n it said:


> i am using it now with my backup monitor.
> 
> the goodwills around here and about useless. i will probably buy new online.


Craigslist, facebook marketplace, letgo.com, offerup.com... you can find a good one cheap... sometimes free: Freecycle.org.

Lots of options on the cheap if you want.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

check this out. skip to 11:30.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

it is now working, i'm on it now, for how long, who knows. but its working. before it would quit after about 5secs. i didn't do anything but take it apart, check those connections(that were good), check for bad caps & whatever(nothing forund) and put it back together.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

it just quit again, so i am done with it.


----------

